# Pink Floyd Haunt Soundtrack



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! Pretty close to the original. I've always contended that this part of "Echoes" would make a great ambient background track for a haunt.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Pink Floyd has plenty of good spooky material. If you like "Echoes", you might also like most of "A Saucerful of Secrets", from their album of that name.

There are lots of really incredible ambient musicians that could fill your needs just as well.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah, theres also sections of "Atom Heart Mother" and a couple other experimental that would be amazing in a haunt!


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Heres Atom Heart Mother, The creepy part starts at 5:15. This is good but Echoes would fit in my haunt much better.

YouTube- Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother Part 2


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucifer Sam and Careful with that axe, Eugene would also make good additions to a haunted house. I always pictured Lucifer Sam playing in a cartoonish, psychedelic, blacklight hell scene.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

This is good stuff! Could work well in my haunt!

"Is There Anybody Out There" is kind of creepy...


----------

